

Chrome/FF script adds Chat to HN comment pages - abtinf

We thought it would be useful to combine HN comments with real-time chat.<p>In particular, we think HN's low quality comment problem is partly caused by trying to fit all discussions into a comment form. We hope adding chat to comment sections helps improve the overall quality of discussion on HN.<p>We have created a script for Chrome and FF (with Greasemonkey) that adds chat to HN discussion pages:<p>http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/101484<p>You can also fork or contribute desired changes at:<p>https://github.com/danielbeardsley/wompt_grease_monkey
======
abtinf
Script: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/101484>

Repo: <https://github.com/danielbeardsley/wompt_grease_monkey>

------
revorad
Nice! I was thinking an HN with a chatroom attached to each story instead of a
comments page would be a lot of fun.

